# Free SSL VPN with very strong security?



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I know most or everyone is going to recommend going paid to get this kind of security? That is only me assuming as a guess. Are there any such free SSL VPNs that would be decent? I mean it would be a very slim chance that no one could either decrypt or encrypt the traffic because of the level of security. I think paid would be a better option, but are there anything free?

Thank you,


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://slashdot.org/story/06/09/26/228241/free-ssl-vpn-solutions

http://techpp.com/2009/07/09/top-5-free-vpn-clients/

SSL is SSL.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you very much! I appreciate it!

Are there any tutorials for configuring the OpenVPN client over at OpenVPN.net for high security? I have to admit that I don't have a router, or even a NAT. I use the Windows 7 built in firewall, and MSE for my AV. This OpenVPN would be just for me at home on a one PC system.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Bump:

Could someone reply by answering my reply with providing a OpenVPN client tutorial?

Thank you,


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

So what exactly are you trying to do? If you're looking to "secure" your internet surfing activities, this won't work. SSL VPNs operate under a concept of a client and a server/host. A client initiates a SSL VPN tunnel connection to a SSL VPN server which terminates the tunnel and routes the traffic. If you're looking to provide better security for connecting to the internet just buy a router.

But to answer your question of "free" VPN SSL solutions, Juniper offers a virtual edition of their SA SSL VPN appliance. I'm running this right now on my home network along with Cisco SSL VPN via my ASA 5505 and Sonicwall Aventail SSL VPN, but these are not free. With the Juniper SA DTE virtual edition, you'll have to stand up a box running VMWare ESXi. Plus you'll have to create an account on Juniper's website which may or may not get you access to this software. My access was set up for my job and I don't know if regular customers will have access to the same things I have.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you!

I'm not sure if I could get that same appliance for free. I'll head over to the Juniper.net website to see if I could create a free account. I'll do that after submitting this reply.

Thank you again!


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

http://tools.juniper.net/entitlement/setupAccountInfo.do

I am not sure if I filled out the right form to become a regular user. Anyway, the above link is what I filled out, and since company name was required, I filled in "Personal PC" minus the quotes. If I get access, would SA DTE virtual edition, and VMWare ESXi be free?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

As I said, both the SA DTE and ESXi are free to download. In the case of SA DTE, it depends on if the download will be visible with any account they issue you. To get ESXi, you need to go to VMWare's site, create an account, and download it. With ESXi, there's no question you can download it as I did it without getting any special access to their website based on my job. The catch you'll run into is that ESXi is very particular on what hardware you run it on. There is a compatibility list/matrix on their website. If any of your components deviates from this compatibility list, it won't install/run. One of the big features with the latter versions is the requirement of the processor to support virtualization acceleration. I had to buy a new server to get this capability.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

I would like to use the free OpenVPN, but that is only a client, so if I use OpenVPN then I would like a server to go with this client.

Would this server work, and is it free?

http://www.windowsecurity.com/artic...-2008-remote-access-ssl-vpn-server-part3.html

Here is the OpenVPN tutorial that I found.
http://openmaniak.com/openvpn_install.php#

I am not running behind a NAT, or anything. I have a DSL modem only.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you trying to get remote access into your PC or your network? Again, what exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

zx10guy said:


> Are you trying to get remote access into your PC or your network? Again, what exactly are you trying to do?


I'm trying to get a server running for myself, and using the OpenVPN client, but the client is not a server. I'm looking for SSL+VPN.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

To do what? Where is the client going to be? Where is the server going to be? Are you going to run the client on your PC behind the DSL modem and not some where over the internet?

What exactly are you trying to do?

Again, if you're looking to do "secure" internet surfing, THIS WILL NOT WORK.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

It's going to be on PC for everything including the server and client. I'm not looking at anything particular to do. It's going to be at my house, and hopefully for free.

Thank you for your support by helping me.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You're still not answering the question. Why are you being so secretive about what you intend on doing? SSL VPN solutions are the same as IPSEC VPNs. You have a client and a server. A client is used to create a secure tunnel to a server on a network somewhere over an unsecure (ie internet) network to gain access to the network/server on the remote end.

The SSL VPN solutions I use in my home network are to gain access to my home network to do things such as gain access to my network switches/routers/firewalls, my virtual machines, connect to my VoIP system, etc, etc.

What you saying that your PC is going to be both the client and server for the SSL VPN solution makes absolutely no sense. What are you trying to tunnel over this SSL VPN connection? This is a simple question.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have to guess by saying yes to tunnel over it.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

php111 said:


> I would have to guess by saying yes to tunnel over it.


What are you going to tunnel over it? Where are your end points? Are you going to create a tunnel from San Jose to Albany? What are you looking to do? Why is it so hard to get an answer?

This is the last time I'm going to post in your thread if you're not going to answer these simple questions as I can't help you any further with the lack of information from you.


----------

